# 'Schumann Orchestral Works' box set, Sawallisch et al: remastered?



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Does anyone have this set, and can you tell me if the Sawallisch symphonies on it are in their remastered version?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orchestral-Works-Anniversary-Robert-Schumann/dp/B003CSS1GW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450906996&sr=8-1&keywords=schumann+orchestral+works







The four-CD set, featuring Sawallisch's symphonies alongside Schumann's other orchestral output, is selling for about the same price as the sets of Sawallisch's symphonies on their own. So if the symphs are in their remastered guise, I will go for this. Thanks!


----------



## kerrcophony (Dec 21, 2015)

Judging from what I have read on Amazon.com, these are said to be clearer than some previous incarnations of the symphonies. And heaven knows, they have been reissued many times via: EMI, HMV and Warners! At under a tenner on Amazon UK, you really cannot lose. I plan to get this myself as I have the excellent Vonk and Wand recordings of the symphonies, but not the legendary Sawallisch ones.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks! Well, I've gone for it - think these must be the remastered versions.
Yes, the Sawallisch cycle does come up a lot in discussions, doesn't it? Along with Bernstein, Kubelik and, for a different approach, Gardiner. Thought I'd start with Sawallisch as I like everything I've heard of his (Bruckner...um, that's it).
Time for me to get to know the Schumann symphonies. I love a) the Brahms symphonies and b) Schumann's chamber and piano works so I'm assuming, rightly or wrongly, that these are going to hit the spot.


----------

